# New house with 10 lbs. underlay, but doesn't feel like it



## dallen33 (Dec 16, 2014)

We're building a new house, and the carpet was just put in a few days ago. We asked for 10 lbs. underlay because we want something that feels really nice, and will last longer.

We walked on it a day after it was installed, and it felt really flat. The show home had 8 lbs. underlay, and it felt much nicer. Same carpet in both.

The builder is telling us that it is 10 lbs. underlay, and that this is normal. It can take a while for the underlay to "expand" as it was in a tight roll when they installed it.

Does that make sense? Or are they b.s.'ing me?


----------



## Rusty (Dec 16, 2014)

The more weight to a pad, the stiffer it is. 10lb is a little denser and therefore stiffer than 8 lb. Neither one will feel cushiony. That being said, it expanded completely, soon after it was installed. A 6 lb is much more comfortable to walk on. How thick is the pad, 1/4" or 3/8" ? (weight has nothing to do with thickness).


----------



## dallen33 (Dec 17, 2014)

Appears my understanding of underlay was wrong. 10 lbs is firmer, but will last longer.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm surprised that the salesperson didn't explain the difference. Very few consumers would know.


----------



## Jaz (Dec 17, 2014)

I too am surprised the sales person didn't have you step on both choices to feel the difference.  If you wanted softer, shoulda gone with 6 lb.  It used to customary to use #6 on the main floors and #8 on steps.  

Jaz


----------

